# Plant ID



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Could somebody identify these plants for me please?  Dont know what they are 























































Thank you!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello.

Here you go.........

*NOT AN AQUATIC PLANT - I FORGET THE NAME*










*Hygrophila polysperma 'Sunset'/''rosanervig'*










*I CAN'T REALLY TELL AS IT IS TOO BLURRY*










*the grassy plant appears to be another non-aquatic plant (possibly an Acorus species)*










*Looks to be Potamogeton gayi*










*The lobe leafed plant is a Bacopa species (probably caroliniana)*










Hopefully this helps.

Stuart


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Sacramento Aquarium Society - Plant Reproduction Report - Corkscrew Val - Vallisneria americana

?? just a guess cant see it very well in the pic


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Thank you SO much Stuart! Now I can try to take steps to better grow these plant :0...I guess I shouldnt trust King Eds for plants anymore considering I have two non aquaria plants from them now =.=...

Bobby


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

the non aquatic plants can be grown close to the surface to grow out of the tank no problem if you have an open top. I'd recommend sticking to aquaflora or tropica plants, or members clippings from this forum if you want a better chance at true aquatic plants.

Unfortunately bog plants are a great way for retailers to get people new to the hobby buying many suppliments for planted tanks. water chemistry additives, micros, macros, excel, and special substrates are examples of what they can say you lack and thats why the plant died. Fully submerged these bog plants can rot within 3 weeks unless they're really close to the tank surface. They are however great for the riparium crowd (plants grown out of the tank)


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

1st photo = non aquatic
2nd photo = hygrophila polysperma 'rosanervis / sunset'
3rd photo = vallisernia sp.
4th photo could be cyperus helferi which is true aquatic and can get tall. 2ft+ If not, 60% sure it is cyperus sp. The other Cyperus sp. are bog plant and cannot tolerate being fully submersed. 
5th photo looks like juncus repens
6th photo bacopa sp.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

EDGE said:


> 5th photo looks like juncus repens


I knew that the ID was most probably wrong based on rosette-like nodes...... DOH. Thanks master Eric !


----------

